# ILLINOIS - 1 Million Dollar Liability Insurance to Own a Firearm!!!!!!



## polarbear06 (Oct 30, 2007)

Who comes up with this Cr%^!? 1,000,000?! What is required on a car? 50,000? Exactly how does one come to a figure like 1,000,000?! This is beyond rediculous!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Who comes up with this ?? DEMOCRATS... thats who....every one of the anti-guns bill's introduced in Illinois has been done by Chicago anti-gun DEMOCRATS.....most anti-gun or animal rights legislation introduced in this country are by DEMOCRATS/Liberals and that is an undeniable fact..... :wink:


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

They never quit!


----------

